# Organized some tooling



## AGCB97 (Mar 5, 2021)

Tired of looking in drawers, boxes and shelves to find tools, I made a swinging board behind the mill that won't be in the way to put endmills, twist drills, reamers and key cutters. As I'm typing this, I think I will add a block for most often used taps.







Also made a new larger box for a mismatched set of adjustable reamers.




Now I need to label the edge of holders with sizes.

Thanks for looking
Aaron


----------



## Tom1948 (Mar 5, 2021)

Good job.


----------



## brino (Mar 5, 2021)

Excellent!

If you can't find a tool when you need it then you might as well not have it!

I had thought about hinged vertical panels like these for small stuff. Similar to what Radio-Shack used to have for small components. A series of hinged panels with stuff hung on both sides. I wondered how the storage density would compare to drawers and shelves.

What I really like about this is that you can see and therefore easily find anything.

Thanks for posting.

-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 5, 2021)

brino said:


> If you can't find a tool when you need it then you might as well not have it!


 You may put me in this category brino .  I would need an awful lot of wood to accomplish this project .


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 5, 2021)

How many panels do you have?
Did you coat the wood with anything so that the acids in it do not cause rust on the tooling?


----------



## brino (Mar 5, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> You may put me in this category brino .  I would need an awful lot of wood to accomplish this project .



Notice I didn't say "When you have several of a tool and still can't find any of them...."
You are in a whole new category! 
-brino


----------



## hman (Mar 5, 2021)

brino said:


> I had thought about hinged vertical panels like these for small stuff. Similar to what Radio-Shack used to have for small components. A series of hinged panels with stuff hung on both sides. I wondered how the storage density would compare to drawers and shelves.



@AGCB97 - I definitely like your idea of a adding a hinged panel by the mill!

@brino - I've done something similar in both my previous and current shops.  Hinged panels definitely save on (precious!) wall space.


----------



## martik777 (Mar 5, 2021)

I made a block for my taps with the corresponding drill beside each one.
Also have a block for my most used end mills, parallels, hex keys and collets right next to the mill


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 6, 2021)

These are excellent, thank you all for posting pictures of what you have done. I am just starting a big organization project and I’m thinking something like this will be good. Appreciate the inspiration.


----------

